# LONG BEACH CA swapmeet next sunday july 29th



## vintage2wheel (Jul 22, 2012)

Next weekend is the monthly veterans stadium vintage bicycle swapmeet in LONG BEACH CA  we are in booth 1046/1047


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 26, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> Next weekend is the monthly veterans stadium vintage bicycle swapmeet in LONG BEACH CA  we are in booth 1046/1047




Where can I find more information about that swapmeet? Thanks


----------



## mason_man (Jul 26, 2012)

thebicyclejungle said:


> Where can I find more information about that swapmeet? Thanks




Here u go www.socalcycleswapmeet.com

Ray


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 26, 2012)

mason_man said:


> Here u go www.socalcycleswapmeet.com
> 
> Ray




Thanks!! That swapmeet looks so good!


----------



## mason_man (Jul 26, 2012)

Sure thing, i always have a good time.......When i go, i've missed the last 3 times.

Ray


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 28, 2012)

*Swap*

its a fun time alot of good stuff... www.toppingevents.com and then socal cycle swap


----------

